# First phrag flask



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2021)

... ever, from Chuck Acker. Kovachii ‘Peruvian dream’ x ‘Peruvian love’. 
I usually obey the self guideline to not purchase any plant or animal over $60, but I’ve seen the quality of chucks breeding and plants, so did lots of research and bit the bullet. The seedlings were fantastic quality 



Very minimalistic packaging in box, but very insulated and secure! Bags of air on all sides and very secure wrap of seedlings


The flasklings


Potted out; high drain domed seedling pots


New home

I soaked the flask clump in kelpmax to loosen the agar. Gently teased everything apart and cleaned off as much agar as possible. Put largest into one, smaller in other. Media is part Kelley’s Korner paph seedling mix, part small orchiata, small amount fine perlite and handful crushed oyster shell. Soaked bark several days in filtered water so pine won’t dry. After planting, liberal misting of plants and media with Ray’s new quantum probiotic stuff. Domes on, set in tray under light, lots of prayers 
Again, these were some of the healthiest orchid seedlings I’ve seen in a while


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm sending good vibes your way Charles. The seedlings look wonderful. I hope you'll share when the plants are
ready.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

Good luck. I've killed way too many Pk babies.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking good! Good luck!!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 5, 2021)

Good luck with the plants. I have this same cross 2 months out of flask and they are growing very well. I think Chuck Acker is absolutely correct in that these latest generation kovachii grow much better than the first ones in the country. I had a compot of those and they were so slow, except for one that has bloomed now several times. A different kovachii cross from Chuck last year was also a good grower, but flasks of kovachii from two other sources were not strong growers. They are growing OK, but are years from blooming. The seedlings from Chuck are growing at least twice as fast and I wouldn't be surprised to see some of these seedlings (CA796) bloom in '24. Mike


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 6, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> ... ever, from
> 
> you mention slow-growing kovachii seedlings; behold my eBay kovachii seedling, purchased October 2019, appearing to be SMALLER than your newly deflasked babies.
> 
> but for the record, it has grown by about 1/3.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2021)

Well, it’s good that it is still alive and has grown, but must have been *really small when sold to you


----------



## ScientistKen (Mar 6, 2021)

I've had real good luck with Chuck's flasks. They are always healthy plants


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 7, 2021)

I commented above that Chuck's seedlings were growing at least twice as fast as other kovachii seedlings. Here are photos to support that statement.

The compot on the left is "Drumlin Dream x Ken", out of flask September, 2019. These are the smallest plants from that flask. The seedling in the center is the largest from the flask and was moved into bark a few months ago. 

The compot on the right is from a different source, out of flask April, 2018. These are the largest from that flask.

The compots are growing in the same medium, watered and fertilized the same and are growing side by side under the same lights. The only difference is genetic. Mike


----------

